# Book Raffle: The Death of Marco Pantani, Matt Rendell



## John the Monkey (2 Jul 2009)

I've finished this - corking read, I thought.

So, it's time to send this on to another reader - name will be drawn from a hat on Sunday.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (2 Jul 2009)

Me please, Squire!


----------



## Landslide (2 Jul 2009)

Me too, guvnor!


----------



## 4F (2 Jul 2009)

Yah


----------



## BIGSESAL (2 Jul 2009)

BIGSESAL's up for it too. Would make some good holiday reading.


----------



## theloafer (3 Jul 2009)

yes plzzzzzzz


----------



## Bigtwin (3 Jul 2009)

Me too please, having missed P's record up the D'Huez by less than a second (we don't need to look at the big hand).


----------



## John the Monkey (5 Jul 2009)

Entries closed, Ladies and Gents. Will pick a name from my Garmin race cap and post the victor later.


----------



## John the Monkey (6 Jul 2009)

Bigsesal was first out the hat - PM me your address old chap, and I'll get the book on its way to you.


----------



## BIGSESAL (7 Jul 2009)

You hould now have a PM if I haven't messed it up. Sorry for the lateness of my reply - work and the tour have kept me busy.


----------

